# Favorite Foods, Meals, Recipes for Weightloss/Healthy Living



## Richelle83 (Oct 16, 2013)

Another part of this journey is to find a suitable meal plan, recipes, foods etc. Place here what you have found to work for you, things you want to try, or questions on this food related topic.

  *note we are not trained professionals, please do not take whatever we say here as gospel, consult your doctor before trying anything we post here.


----------



## pemily (Nov 4, 2013)

Ooh waiting for recipes!


----------



## starraffy (Dec 12, 2013)

[h=2]I have been juicing lately.. try this one..[/h]  [h=2]*Apple Crisp*[/h]    [h=4]Ingredients[/h]  [h=4]Apples - 5 medium [/h]  [h=4]Celery - 2 stalk, large [/h]  [h=4]Oranges (peeled) - 2 fruit [/h]  _*Directions*_
  Process all ingredients in a juicer, shake or stir and serve. I use LifeSpring Slow Juicer, its can juice almost any fruits and veggies you want and still get the nutrients we need.


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been on Atkins for a few years. I lost 25+ pounds on it and it has stayed off for the most part. I fluctuate like most people do but my food cravings are much less severe than they used to be.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 27, 2013)

www.sparkpeople.com is a great, free, online resource for getting into a healthy routine. A lot of great tips and a supportive community.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 6, 2014)

ellemarie said:


> I've been on Atkins for a few years. I lost 25+ pounds on it and it has stayed off for the most part. I fluctuate like most people do but my food cravings are much less severe than they used to be.


  Atkins diet? low on carb? does it contradict juicing fruits and veges which normally has sugars


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2014)

I use myfitnesspal for logging food and tracking my calorie intake. The app is really convienent and you can connect with your friends and family to give you that extra little push. My focus is protein, I just try to eat as many healthy meats as possible, and steer clear of carbs. I pretty much eat beef jerky 24/7. I cut out all sugar, including fruit juice and cokes. Since Aug of 2013 I've lost 55 lbs!!


----------



## starraffy (Jan 7, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> I use myfitnesspal for logging food and tracking my calorie intake. The app is really convienent and you can connect with your friends and family to give you that extra little push. My focus is protein, I just try to eat as many healthy meats as possible, and steer clear of carbs. I pretty much eat beef jerky 24/7. I cut out all sugar, including fruit juice and cokes. Since Aug of 2013 I've lost 55 lbs!!


  That was amazing! low on carb is effective though there are juices especially fruits and vegetables that we can still include on our diet even if we wanted to lose weight like pineapples, apples, mangoes, peaches, and berries, as well as nutritious vegetables, including carrots, celery, kale, cabbage, spinach, and beets. Pomegranate, grape, and cranberry juice offer plentiful antioxidants that help in fighting or preventing cancer and of course with moderation.


----------



## pemily (Jan 25, 2014)

Just thought I would share... Lost 24 pounds


----------



## starraffy (Jan 27, 2014)

pemily said:


> Just thought I would share... Lost 24 pounds


  Good for you! Congrats! Hope you'd share your juicing recipe


----------



## starraffy (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Kathniss08* 


  I weigh 135 pounds 2 years ago and I was little bit overweight.  My doctor advise me to lose weight because I started to palpitate and my Blood pressure got high.  What I did was cut my carbs intake and went into fruits and vegetable diet for one whole month.  It did really work and I lost 15 pounds.  I eat papaya, apple, lettuce, cucumber, banana and take lots of water.  


  Do you juice these fruits?(papaya, apple, lettuce, cucumber, banana) or eat it whole?


----------



## ellemarie (Feb 9, 2014)

starraffy said:


> Atkins diet? low on carb? does it contradict juicing fruits and veges which normally has sugars


  I don't juice really, but I eat vegetables with a lot of fiber, like broccoli and other leafy greens.


----------



## starraffy (Feb 13, 2014)

ellemarie said:


> I don't juice really, but I eat vegetables with a lot of fiber, like broccoli and other leafy greens.


  Good for you, of course you can eat veggies as it is, juicing is just another way of consuming veggies, because for some they find it boring to eat it the usual way, cooked vegetables.and i think in juicing you get the nutrients directly to your blood stream unlike in cooked vegetables.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

I like to prepare salad for myself. I like vegetable salad with a very delicious dressing. I also like drinking natural juice because it makes me feel that I am full and will let me to eat less. I treat myself once in a while. Saturday night is my cheat day, I eat the food that I want but in moderation.


----------



## starraffy (Mar 2, 2014)

Kathniss08 said:


> I like to prepare salad for myself. I like vegetable salad with a very delicious dressing. I also like drinking natural juice because it makes me feel that I am full and will let me to eat less. I treat myself once in a while. Saturday night is my cheat day, I eat the food that I want but in moderation.


  Yes you have to set yourself a cheat day too..so you won't be craving always for foods. What veggies and fruits do you juice? there are particular mix for weight loss and juicing with a juicer is better than juicing with a blender. Just sayin'...


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

When I am on a diet, I eat baked potato. It is taste like fastfood french fries but it is more healthy because it is not cooked with oil. I also love to have fruit and vegetable shake. I also make tuna sandwich. I combined this diet with a regular exercise. Exercise and healthy diet is a good combination to lose weight.


----------

